
Show HN: Algo – Turn a Google Sheet into a Web App in 5 Min - david_ad
https://algo.airdev.co/
======
elyrly
[https://github.com/gimite/google-drive-
ruby](https://github.com/gimite/google-drive-ruby)

[https://codingislove.com/google-sheets-
database/](https://codingislove.com/google-sheets-database/)

